# Max grade straight versus curve



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

I'm looking at having an 8 foot diameter curve where the train will come into the curve, rise up elevation high enough to cross over itself. I can turn this circle into a rectangle to extend the % of elevation rise, but does it matter whether you're climbing 3% around a curve or on a straight? The area I plan to have my layout is 38 foot in length. I have two Aristo Craft FA1s that will be pulling 4-6 of the new Aristo Craft Streamline cars.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

by trial and error i found out, that for curved slopes you have to discount at least 1% from the rise possible on straights. 
the foto below shows a S-curved slope of five and a half % rise. 
but my longest trains were five cars short (10 aixles) and the stainz locos had to have about a pound of additional leadweights. 
two Aristo Craft FA1s that will be pulling 4-6 of the new Aristo Craft Streamline cars.

try it with 3% rise on a provisional layout.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

On the prototype railroads, grades are often expressed as x% uncompensated which simply means that the grade is on a curve and has been expressed in terms of its real rise. Curves add considerable rolling resistance - the sharper the curve, the greater the resistance. In the real world there is a table of compensation to reflect this increase. 

Our model world is a bit less precise but the same rules apply. Grades on curves need to be lessened. Kormsen has found a number for compensation that works for him and is likely broadly applicable on grades and curves of that nature. 

Regards ... Doug


----------

